# Prewar 1940 Ladies Elgin 4 star sport bicycle HELP!!!



## southernfun (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a Ladies Elgin 1940 4 star sport model. ( so i think ) It has the Elgin headlight, Elgin brakelever, skiptooth chain,  26 x 2.125 tires, hub has an oil port ( thinks that what it is called) and the original fenders,chainguard,skirtguard, seat  and rack. My question is reguarding the brake lever. It has ELGIN on it and the numbers PAT.1.911.461 under that it has PAT.101.999 under that is PAT.2.167 then beside that is 531-10. What does it mean AND is this the original lever???? The number under the bottom frame of bike is SD 19102. CAN ANYONE TELL ME ABOUT THE NUMBER ON THE FRAME. THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## KenM (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

I was wondering if you would like to sell that twin light. I would like to buy it. let me know how much you want. Thanks.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 24, 2011)

*This bike was on Ebay*

I saw the chainguard for sale on Ebay.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm also interested in the twin light with shroud for finishing a project for my mom. pm me if you would consider selling it

Thx. Nick.


----------

